
Ask HN: Should I Attend Hack Reactor or Fullstack Academy? - hsikka
Hey folks! Over the past few weeks I&#x27;ve immersed myself in Javascript, and have managed to gain acceptance to both Hackreactor and Fullstack Academy! I&#x27;m in a fortunate position, and I would love to know which I should attend? Some details: I&#x27;m a graduate student studying Neuroscience, and Hack Reactor is offering a part time 9 month course that would work well! On the other hand, Fullstack offers a great window over the summer for me, and I love their openness. I&#x27;ve heard phenomenal things about both school.
======
justrp
I graduated Hack Reactor in 2013 and have worked on the leadership team since
then, so my point of view on our program would be no surprise, however there
are few 'competitors' that we hold in as high regard as Fullstack. It's one of
very few schools I have never heard a serious complaint about, and we've never
had a Fullstack graduate need to go through Hack Reactor afterwards to get a
job.

My advice would be to disregard the minor differences in the specifics of each
curriculum etc, and decide based on the pace at which you'd like to absorb the
material.

On the one hand, many who find it difficult to focus, myself included,
benefitted from getting through the course intensively with nothing else to
distract us. On the other, the most common complaint I hear about all the
better immersion schools (including Hack Reactor) is students never have
enough time to fully absorb the material in a sprint before moving on to the
next project.

It's a personal preference of very little consequence. You are unlikely to go
wrong either way!

~~~
hsikka
Awesome, thank you my friend! The advice about absorption and spending
specific time on each sprint is great, I'm considering it carefully.

------
arturm
[http://breakingintostartups.com](http://breakingintostartups.com) You can
find both alumni and founder interviews on this podcast. Hope this helps

